# Guppy fry impossible to catch



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Remeber I said I had gravid guppies well they had their fry and i can't catch them they hide amazingly and are fast and small. Any helpful suggestions? I need to put them in the breeding trap...
:fish:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What are they hiding in? Plants and such? You might be able to just let them live in there as is.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Belive me, I have a "lovely" time catching mine. sometimes i get so frustrated i take out everything. Maybe use a turkey baster?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Take all the decorations, plants, etc out of the tank. When you do, check to make sure that there aren't fish on them. Take 2 nets and use one net to scare the fish into the other net.


----------

